# les locaux (indigènes, autochtones…)



## enoeno

Bonjour, 

Quand tu voyages sans argent, tu te sens fragile car ta vie est entre les mains des *locaux*.

Est-ce qu'on peut employé *locaux *dans ce sens ? Il semble que locaux ne veut dire que batiments. Mais dans ce cas il ne reste plus que indigènes, autochtones qui sont lourds et vieillis et habitants qui n'iraient pas dans cette phrase : entre les mains des habitants. 

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## lectrice

Les gens du pays/Les natifs ???


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonsoir.

Il s'agit probablement d'une généralisation d'un usage connu du TLFi pour le sport : il y a les matchs aller et retour, l'équipe qui reçoit étant nommée _les locaux_.


> ♦ _SPORTS._ [Au rugby, au football ou dans tout autre sport d'équipe] _Joueurs locaux, _p. ell. _locaux._ Équipe qui joue sur son terrain (à domicile) en étant opposée aux « visiteurs ». _Les locaux dominèrent en mêlée fermée et se montrèrent accrocheurs au possible _(_L'Auto,_2 déc. 1941).


Locaux (au pluriel), indigènes, autochtones... les usages évoluent beaucoup. Actuellement je pense que ces usages sont assez libres, qu'on me corrige si je me trompe. En cyclisme, on parle des _régionaux_ d'une étape ou d'une course.


----------



## lamy08

Vous pouvez continuer d'utiliser "indigènes" ou "autochtones". Sinon, comme dit Lectrice: les gens du pays; les gens du cru ...


----------



## enoeno

Merci pour vos réponses. Il semble qu'en francais le mots que je recherche n'existe pas...  ou alors leurs sens sont trop connotés. En anglais, ils utiliseraient simplement _local_ d'où la tentatives d'utiliser locaux (qui en tant qu'adjectif porte bien ce sens mais semble-t-il n'existe pas en nom). 
D'après Logospréférence, il est utilisé au moins dans le sport.. alors y'a plus qu'à faire évoluer le sens et qu'il se généralise ! Du coup je vais utiliser _locaux _!


----------



## gentilhom

Cet emploi de 'locaux' n'a pas de raison d'être en français puisqu'il s'agit d'une mauvaise traduction de l'anglais _the locals _(au même titre que 'dédié' dans certaines phrases venant de _dedicated, _'fondamentaux' venant de_ fundamentals ou _'attractif' venant de _attractive_). Un signe qui ne trompe pas est que ceux qui emploient ce mot ne le font qu'au pluriel, car proférer 'j'ai logé chez un local' est risible, ce qui montre que 'locaux' a bel et bien conservé son sens originel. Que certains en viennent à voir des tas de briques là où il y a des êtres humains trahit sans doute un aveuglement pire que celui qui faisait voir à un miraculé de l'Evangile en voie de guérison des arbres en marche plutôt que des hommes (Mc 8, 22-26)...

Contrairement à ce que vous pensez, la solution est toute simple. D'ailleurs, vous y aviez songé vous-même : il suffit de dire les 'habitants' (inutile d'ajouter 'locaux', le contexte suffit), ou d'utiliser le nom des habitants quand vous le connaissez (si vous êtes à Pékin, dites : j'ai logé chez des Pékinois ; à Shanghaï: des Shanghaïens; à Macao : des Macanais, etc.). Parfois, on peut aussi dire 'l'habitant', au singulier, comme dans 'j'ai logé chez l'habitant'. Si vous n'avez pas peur de perdre quelques fractions de seconde, vous pouvez aussi dire : 'les gens du lieu', 'de l'endroit' ou 'd'ici'. 'La population' ('locale' si nécessaire) sera la bienvenue dans un texte aux prétentions scientifiques. 

Quant au mot 'autochtone', il est parfaitement correct. Mais un certain usage fait qu'il est plutôt utilisé quand on est hors de France ou des pays francophones européens. Pour ma part, je trouve qu'on pourrait l'utiliser partout (avec 'allochtones' comme son contraire). Son étymologie (soi-terre) est impeccable, et contrairement à 'indigène(s)' il n'a pas de connotations colonialistes, réelles ou imaginaires. Pour les espèces animales, 'indigène' est tout à fait indiqué en tant qu'adjectif, à côté d'_endémique, _qui a un sens un peu plus restreint.

Qu'un mot aussi simple qu'_habitant_ paraisse désormais du martien ou du français de grand-père, ressortit au même phénomène qui interdit désormais aux journalistes d'utiliser des mots ordinaires comme 'vedette' ou 'conséquence', au profit de 'star' et 'impact'. Toutefois, dans le cas précis de l'emploi de 'locaux', je discerne en outre une des conséquences lexicales de cette idéologie qui tend à présenter les patries ou les nations comme de simples 'hôtels', pour reprendre la formule de Jacques Attali. Des 'locaux' sont sûrement moins enracinés que des habitants ; les 'locaux' habitent, ou plutôt sont posés là dans l'u-topie mondialiste, qui est loin d'être une _eu_-_topie, _quoi qu'on en dise, notamment sur l'_é-topie _qu'est la Toile. Cet usage est donc à mes yeux rien moins qu'anodin. 

La langue française est bien plus riche (et aussi plus simple) qu'on ne le pense.


----------



## Logospreference-1

S'agissant d'un voyageur qui craint les _populations locales_ (déjà cité), il pourrait très bien dire qu'il craint les _riverains_, au sens B du TLFi, quoique cet usage me semble personnellement assez récent, pas tout-à-fait passé dans le langage courant :
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/riverain


> *B. − * * 1.* _Subst._ et _adj._, souvent _au plur._ (Personne/groupe) qui possède des propriétés et/ou qui habite le long d'un domaine, d'une voie de communication, etc. _Droit, passage des riverains_. _Petit possédant (...), riverain de la route_ (Pesquidoux,_ Livre raison_, 1928, p. 82). _L'abandon des droits de pacage (...) par les riverains des forêts domaniales ne date que d'un siècle_ (Wolkowitsch,_ Élev._, 1966, p. 103).




_Indigènes_ me paraissait encore convenir au contexte, dans un usage familier teinté à la fois d'humour et de crainte.
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/indigènes


> − _Fam._ Habitant. _Il visait à l'élégance qu'affichent avec supériorité les indigènes des faubourgs jusque dans les gargotes où ils fréquentent _(Carco, _Équipe,_1919, p. 126):




Nous n'avons pas encore proposé les _gens du coin_, très voisin des _gens du cru _et qui a aussi son charme.

Le TLFi ne signale pas d'origine anglaise aux _locaux_ pour les sports d'équipe - d'où le pluriel, alors qu'en cyclisme on peut parler du _régional_ de l'étape - pour désigner ceux qui reçoivent, l'autre équipe s'appelant _les visiteurs_. Que cet usage sportif trouve ensuite des extensions est tout simplement le signe d'une langue vivante. Certes, l'anglais peut influer un peu trop puissamment. Par ailleurs, le _local_ pour désigner la pièce d'un bâtiment ne remonterait selon le TLFi (étymologie et histoire, B, 2) qu'à 1789.

Pour les usages par extension de _dédier, vouer, consacrer, destiner, etc._, j'ai cru comprendre qu'il nous faudrait ouvrir un sujet dédié.


----------



## enoeno

[...]
Qu'un adjectif devienne un nom n'est pas nouveau, alors pourquoi ne pas le faire pour _locaux. _
Merci à Logospreference-1 pour _riverains, __et __gens du cru, _l'un est trop long et trop figuré, l'autre ne conviendrait pas.


----------



## gentilhom

Dites ou écrivez *'j'ai vécu deux mois chez un local'*, je vous garantis que vous allez faire rire vos auditeurs. Si le mot ne peut s'employer au singulier, c'est qu'il y a un problème ! Là-dessus, _salut en de kost, _comme on dit à Bruxelles, la discussion devient vraiment trop bête.


----------



## Chimel

gentilhom said:


> Contrairement à ce que vous pensez, la solution est toute simple. D'ailleurs, vous y aviez songé vous-même : il suffit de dire les 'habitants' (inutile d'ajouter 'locaux', le contexte suffit)


En tout cas, dans la phrase initialement proposée ("Quand tu voyages sans argent, tu te sens fragile car ta vie est entre les mains des *locaux*"), _habitants _tout seul ne suffit pas bien à rendre l'idée.

Si on peut dire très correctement _un régional (_"le régional de l'étape"), je ne vois pas ce qu'on pourrait reprocher formellement à _un local_. Peu me chaut si cet usage existe aussi en anglais: on ne va tout de même pas se singulariser pour le plaisir de faire autrement (car c'est cela qui serait véritablement vivre sous l'influence de cette langue: en vous référant constamment à elle pour vous en différencier à tout prix, vous me semblez tout autant obnubilé par elle que bien des "anglomanes" que vous dénoncez...).

Je vous concède que l'usage du singulier est assez peu courant à ce jour. Mais il en va de même pour le substantif _national ("_un avantage réservé aux nationaux" etc.). Selon moi, on dira un jour _un local _aussi naturellement que _un régional _(et _un national_).


----------



## gentilhom

La langue française n'a pas attendu 'locaux' pour exprimer le sens de la phrase en discussion. Il suffit de dire 'l'habitant', au singulier. Voilà. Si cela est trop simple, tant pis.


----------



## enoeno

Chimel said:


> En tout cas, dans la phrase initialement proposée ("Quand tu voyages sans argent, tu te sens fragile car ta vie est entre les mains des *locaux*"), _habitants _tout seul ne suffit pas bien à rendre l'idée.



Merci Chimel de m'aider à préciser le sens du mot que je recherche.  Le problème avec les mots autres que locaux c'est qu'ils sont tous rattachés à une notion : ex _habitants_ et _riverains_ renvoient à un style de vie occiental (style de vie sédentaire, maison, rue,....). Que dire donc quand ces _locaux_ n'ont pas de maison, rue ? Avec locaux on est pas limité à un nombre de pays ou de style de vie.

Notez d'ailleurs que ce mot est déjà utilisé dans le language courant des français vivant à l'étranger (qui disent fréquemment : "lui, c'est un local", "les locaux sont sympas, tu verras"), à quand dans les dictionnaires ?


----------



## Boileau419

Pour moi, quand on utilise une image imagée, même usée jusqu'à la corde, il faut toujours faire attention de ne pas provoquer des courts-circuits avec ce qui suit. 

Quand on rapproche la locution imagée "entre les mains de" de "locaux" dans un sens qui n'est pas acclimaté dans la langue française (en dehors du cercle de certains journalistes germanopratins et d'expatriés plus ou moins frottés d'anglais indigène), vous avez un court-circuit stylistique, comme si les bâtiments avaient des mains. Si encore "les locaux" était en position de sujet en début de phrase, sans métaphore ou image qui brouille, cela pourrait passer, mais là, ça dérange. Comme si on disait: "J'ai réuni les locaux dans un local".

Je propose donc : 

"Quand tu voyages sans argent, tu te sens fragile*, *car ta vie est entre les mains de l'hôte de rencontre."


Pour ma part, je pense que le mot "hôte" au singulier ou au pluriel, éventuellement accompagné de "de rencontre" pourrait mettre fin à cette discussion oiseuse où on se demande qui finalement souffre d'une démangeaison de faire autrement que les autres. Vu le nombre de possibilités que les intervenants ont proposé ici, toutes consacrées par l'usage, de qualité, je ne vois sincèrement pas de raison d'opter pour le néologisme, qui est toujours d'un usage délicat.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Boileau419 said:


> ...(en dehors du cercle de certains journalistes germanopratins et d'expatriés plus ou moins frottés d'anglais indigène)...


Une pensée "anti-système" pour résister aux menées du cosmopolitisme et à la pensée unique...?

Toute proposition est intéressante, mais votre volonté de vouloir "mettre fin à cette discussion oiseuse" sort un peu du cadre convivial de ce forum.
Vous n'êtes pas obligé de dire du mal des autres propositions pour dire du bien de la vôtre : laissez-nous juger par nous-mêmes...


----------



## enoeno

Merci à Boileau419 pour cette nouvelle proposition mais hôte ne conviendrait pas ici non plus car il est rattaché à la notion d'accueil.


----------



## Chimel

Une proposition de compromis (pour ceux qui sont rétifs à _locaux_) pourrait être: "... car ta vie est entre les mains de la population locale".

C'est ce que je dirais spontanément dans d'autres contextes: "Nous avons eu d'excellents contacts avec la population locale", en tout cas s'il s'agit d'un pays relativement lointain car, je ne sais pourquoi, cette expression implique pour moi une sorte de distance géographique et culturelle. Si je faisais référence au Limousin, par exemple, je parlerais des gens du coin, des habitants de la région...


----------



## Boileau419

"La population locale", cela fait beaucoup de monde. On gagne certes en neutralité, mais on perd l'idée d'une rencontre singulière avec telle personne qui vous a dépanné quand vous étiez au bout du rouleau ou égaré ou que sais-je. Maintenant, est-ce vraiment cela que l'auteur veut dire ? Je n'en sais rien. S'il veut parler de populations entières, de villages, c'est différent. Il est dommage de ne pas avoir davantage d'indications sur la nature du texte et sa visée, sur le récit. S'il s'agit d'une relation de voyage ayant quelques prétentions littéraires, on a intérêt à faire attention au style. Et je trouve que "mains" et "locaux", ça ne va pas très bien ensemble, pour paraphraser une chanson des Beatles. 
_
Les gens du coin ou du cru_, je trouve cela très bien. Mais il y a une idée d'enracinement, de tradition. Pas des réfugiés somaliens ou des _boat-people_. 

 Allez, je propose "le bon Samaritain".


----------



## enoeno

Le bon samaritain ne va pas n'ont plus car il y a là encore l'idée que la personne vous a aidé. Mais "être entre les mains des *locaux*" ne fait pas de distinction entre les gens accueillants et les  gens qui ne sont pas accueillants. Le mot que je recherche ne doit avoir aucune autre connotation que "ceux qui sont là, autour de moi" et ceux dans plusieurs pays. *Natifs *serait assez proche mais encore une fois restreint au lieu de naissance. 

Et comme dit Boileau419, avec population locale, on perd l'idée de rencontres.


----------



## Logospreference-1

_Natif_ présente historiquement le même inconvénient qu'_indigène_, ayant désigné les populations ressenties comme non évoluées :_ cf._ le TLFi (à distinguer de _natif_ au sens linguistique).

Dans le dictionnaire, sauf trouvaille qui ne me vient pas, je ne vois que les _autochtones_, déjà proposé.

Je ne connaissais pas cet usage de _locaux_ dans le langage des Français qui vivent à l'étranger : je ne suis pas sûr du tout qu'il soit une extension de l'usage sportif, et préjuger que ces francophones seraient davantage sujets aux influences anglophones ne me convient pas du tout, sans qu'on apporte des éléments sérieux dans ce sens. 

_A contrario_, je remarque que si le substantif _local_ ne s'est appliqué jusqu'ici, à l'exception du cadre sportif ou de celui des Français vivant à l'étranger, qu'à certains bâtiments ou certaines parties de bâtiments, non seulement cet usage est relativement récent - 1789, en langue, c'est plutôt récent -, mais encore il demeure très limité, ne désignant que des bâtiments (ou des parties de bâtiments) spécialement affectés : local technique, local associatif, et pas grand chose d'autre. Il y a certes un usage un peu plus général, mais dans un vocabulaire assez administratif. On appelle rarement un local un lieu d'habitation, un commerce, des bureaux, des ateliers...

La question porterait donc plutôt, dans cette discussion, sur l'opportunité de substantiver des sens plus usuels et plus traditionnels de l'adjectif _local_, tels qu'on en trouve dans le TLFi : 





> *B. * [...] *1.* Qui est particulier à un lieu limité dans l'espace que l'on oppose généralement à un ensemble plus vaste.
> [...]
> _P. anal._ _Couleur locale_ (v. _couleur _I A 3).
> [...]
> *SYNT. *_Assemblée,  association, autorité, coutume, fiscalité, influence, initiative,  notabilité, personnalité, ressource, situation, tradition locale ;  approvisionnement, accident, commerce, élu, folklore, journal,  mouvement, organisme, parler, pouvoir, produit, règlement local._


On remarquera que le TLFi ne cite pas _les populations locales _- en tout cas je n'ai pas vu -, comme quoi il retarde quand même un peu.


----------



## gentilhom

https://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/Annexe:Faux-amis_anglais-français

_Locals_ est un faux ami selon cet article de Wikipédia (voir la liste).

Une recherche dans la rubrique 'Livres' de Google donne plus de 21 000 résultats pour 'entre les mains des habitants', 3 550 résultats pour 'entre les mains de l'habitant', 1 180 résultats pour 'entre les mains des autochtones', 36 500 résultats pour 'entre les mains des indigènes' (!). 'Entre les mains des gens du coin' ou 'du cru' ne donne aucun résultat, 'entre les mains des gens du lieu' un seul résultat. 

'Entre les mains des locaux' ne donne en tout et pour tout que six résultats. Le plus ancien date de 1958, tous les autres datent de la fin du siècle et des années 2000. On y trouve pas moins de trois traductions de l'anglais. 

Je pense que tout est clair maintenant. J'utilise toujours ce type de méthode quand j'ai un doute. Je la recommande pour éviter d'être victime de ses idiosyncrasies. 

Ma formule préférée 'entre les mains des habitants du pays' se rencontre 233 fois.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

gentilhom said:


> Une recherche dans la rubrique 'Livres' de Google donne plus de 21 000 résultats pour 'entre les mains des habitants', 3 550 résultats pour 'entre les mains de l'habitant', 1 180 résultats pour 'entre les mains des autochtones', 36 500 résultats pour 'entre les mains des indigènes' (!). 'Entre les mains des gens du coin' ou 'du cru' ne donne aucun résultat, 'entre les mains des gens du lieu' un seul résultat.
> [...]
> Je pense que tout est clair maintenant. J'utilise toujours ce type de méthode quand j'ai un doute. Je la recommande pour éviter d'être victime de ses idiosyncrasies.


Merci de nous faire profiter de vos lumières.
Maintenant une pratique plus persévérante de ce forum vous aurait montré que les recherches sur Google sont la plupart du temps grotesques quand citées sans analyse sujettes à caution quand on ne prend pas la peine d'aller moins vite que la musique : "a*ré*oport", avec plus de 99000 résultats, bat largement votre "entre les mains de l'habitant / des indigènes"...

Sans rire — vous imaginez des Américains parler des Français en disant "les indigènes"...?
Alors pourquoi le dites-vous, vous ?


----------



## enoeno

gentilhom said:


> 'Entre les mains des locaux' ne donne en tout et pour tout que six résultats. 'entre les mains des habitants du pays' se rencontre 233 fois.



Pour "entre les mains des locaux", j'obtiens 454 résultats et 8 pour votre proposition. Comme JeanDeSponde le dit, ne nous y fions pas.

COntrairememt à ce que vous pensez, je ne suis pas contre l'usage d'un autre mot si celui ci retrancri l'idée que je souhaite faire passer. Pour le moment, je n'en vois aucun autre que "locaux" qui est comme vous le dites déjà utilisé par les journalistes : peut être y a-t-il  une raison à celà autre que celle que vous y voyez "que la langue française se perd et que plus personne ne sait parler correctment".

"Les habitants du pays", c'est dejà éliminé cf. plus haut.


----------



## gentilhom

Non, dans la rubrique Livres (pas dans le Web) il n'y a que *six* résultats, dont* trois *traductions erronées de l'anglais  : https://w ww.google.fr/#q="entre+les+mains+des+locaux"&tbm=bks

Le minimum du sérieux et de l'honnêteté consiste à préciser _comment_ et _où _on fait ses recherches (en plus de vérifier son orthographe).

Si j'ai pris soin de faire ma recherche dans les Livres de Google plutôt que sur le _Web,_ c'est précisément pour éviter l'écueil indiqué par le ci-devant au cerf-volant. Dans les Livres on a le mot imprimé, pas ce qu'écrit n'importe qui sur la Toile, qui par ailleurs contient beaucoup de choses de qualité. 

Je ne mentionne même pas les sites qui indiquent que_ locals _traduit par 'locaux' est un anglicisme à proscrire. 

Je reviens une dernière fois sur le mot 'habitant'. Je l'écris pour les étudiants étrangers qui auraient la patience de nous lire, qui ont plus de chances d'être sans préjugés. Qu'ils sachent :

-Que l'expression 'loger chez l'habitant' est universellement reçue dans la francophonie sans qu'il soit besoin de préciser 'de la ville', 'de l'endroit' ou que quoi que ce soit d'autre. 'Loger chez le local ou les locaux' donne 0 occurrence sur Google Livres et seulement 173 résultats sur le Web, contre des milliers d'occurrences pour 'loger chez l'habitant'. Cela suffit à montrer que 'habitant' se suffit à lui-même et qu'il est inutile de lui ajouter 'locaux' ou, pire, de lui substituer 'locaux'. En revanche, on a intérêt parfois à ajouter 'de la ville' ou 'du pays', parce que l'on peut évidemment être habitant de différentes entités géographiques.

-Dans la phrase qui nous occupe :  _Quand on voyage sans argent...
_​Il y a un contexte évident, à savoir que l'on est hors de chez soi et sans doute en pays inconnu, peut-être étranger. On sait donc d'emblée que les 'habitants' sont ceux du lieu où l'on est de passage. Si cela n'est pas ou plus ressenti par certains, cela est très regrettable.

Mais si on veut chicaner, à tout prix dire que non, ce ne sont pas nécessairement des habitants, que ce sont peut-être des électrons libres que l'on rencontre, voire une colonne de réfugiés, et qu'on veuille à tout prix trouver un mot complètement sans connotations, vide et sans caractère capable de désigner tout et n'importe quoi de vaguement humain sur qui on tombe et qui se trouve là sans qu'on sache pour combien de temps, on a le choix, à part l'anglicisme 'locaux' de dire 'personnes'. 'Gens' ferait l'affaire aussi, bien sûr, mais c'est trop banal, évidemment (et peut-être aussi trop charnel). 

_On est vraiment dans la main des personnes que l'on rencontre. 
_​'Dans la main' (comme dans l'expression biblique 'dans la main de Dieu') accentue l'idée de dépendance et se démarque du banal 'entre les mains'. 

-Pour quelle raison 'locaux' s'emploie-t-il ? Tout simplement par imitation, parce qu'on traduit mal l'anglais qui est la langue à laquelle tous les francophones sont surexposés aujourd'hui. En plus, comme beaucoup de mots anglais ou traduits de l'anglais qui n'ont pas vraiment d'identité, il rend service à ceux qui veulent des mots passe-partout et qui ne sentent plus ou ne veulent plus sentir les nuances des mots français qui rendent l'expression trop compliquée. Le mot allogène est chargé du sens que X ou Y a envie de lui donner selon sa fantaisie, ce qu'il peut faire impunément puisque le mot en question n'a pas (encore) été travaillé et précisé par la communauté linguistique à laquelle il appartient. L'usage débridé de l'anglais dans la publicité en est une preuve.


----------



## enoeno

Je vous demande pardon pour mon exemple, je ne connaissais pas l'option rubrique Livres de google. Je vous remercie pour cette précision.  

L'expression "loger chez l'habitant" fait partie de mon language courant et je l'utiliserais si elle retranscrivait ce que je voulais dire. Mais en occurrence elle ne traduit pas entièrement l'idée que je souhaite exprimer.


----------



## Lly4n4

Je comprends "locaux", je pourrais l'utiliser, mais je trouve qu'il a un je-ne-sais-quoi de dépréciatif (peut-être parce que ça sent l'adjectif substantivé). 

Dans toute les propositions déjà listées, certaines sont un peu vieillies (j'aime bien "gens du cru" qui colleraient parfaitement, mais avec la formule en "tu" ça a un effet comique par contraste) ou font trop globales ("population locale") ou encore expédition en terre exotique ("indigènes" ou "autochtones").

D'où mes propositions vachement plates par contraste :

_Quand tu voyages sans argent, tu te sens fragile car ta vie est entre les mains *des gens que tu rencontres* / ta vie *dépend du bon vouloir de ton entourage.*_


----------



## gentilhom

'Locaux' n'est jamais que l'équivalent dernier cri de 'indigènes'. Par conséquent, penser qu'il aurait un sens plus large que 'habitants' qui permettrait de désigner des gens qui sont là, sans être des gens du cru, c'est se raconter des histoires. Pas plus tard que ce matin, le chef d'une ONG disait sur une radio hexagonale : "L'essentiel, c'est de tenir compte des locaux." J'ai compris qu'il s'agissait des autochtones ou des sinistrés *sur place*, évidemment. Mais il est clair que ce monsieur aurait dit les "indigènes" sans rougir s'il avait vécu il y a un siècle (et il y a des francophones qui le disent encore aujourd'hui). Donc 'locaux' ne présente aucun avantage réel, en tout cas sur le plan du sens concret. Son avantage ne tient qu'à sa connotation et à sa facilité d'usage (due à son origine) : mot en vogue dans certains milieux, bien pratique pour ne pas se mouiller avec d'autres vocables que l'on estime à tort compromis.

De toutes façons, cette discussion est un peu étrange, je pense, car on demande un mot qui en réalité n'est pas de la famille d'_habitant _mais qui y est d'une certaine manière, voire éventuellement. On n'est pas loin de la quête du mouton à cinq pattes, franchement. Il faut donc sortir du champ sémantique des habitants et aller vers un champ plus large, celui de l'humanité, des humains et des rencontres. Ce qui pourrait donner :


_dans la main de l'autre ou des autres _(avec majuscule au choix)​


----------



## Logospreference-1

La motivation est de puiser dans les ressources de la langue pour aider Enoeno à trouver son mot ou sa formulation, et que nous y parvenions ou pas, cette discussion en vaut la peine.

Sans pousser à ces deux autres solutions, je tiens à les proposer :

1) En considérant que substantiver n'est pas un crime en français, on pourrait parler des _inhospitaliers_, en posant que les populations et les personnes de partout dans le monde sont plus ou moins hospitalières : la crainte est envers celles qui peuvent s'avérer moins hospitalières, cela arrive.

2) En tentant un renversement, parler tout simplement de la _crainte d'être un étranger_.

Complété : et sans y avoir pensé, une troisième solution vient de se présenter d'elle-même : _les gens de partout_.


----------



## Boileau419

« Locaux »,c'est évidemment un choix transcendantal puisque c'est presque del'anglais (...)
Unrécit de voyage qui  questionne, en cette aube du 21e siècle, c'estun récit qui ne saurait se  cantonner au cadre aliénant et biaisédes rencontres purement humaines,  (...) il faut définitivement quelquechose de plus compréhensif !  Clairement, on doit envisager descommunications innovantes(...)
Bref,le mot qu'il vous  faut, pour être en capacité d'impacter votrelectorat de manière  durable, ce n'est pas « locaux »,mais c'est « êtres » ! (...)


----------



## gentilhom

JeanDeSponde said:


> Merci de nous faire profiter de vos lumières.
> Maintenant une pratique plus persévérante de ce forum vous aurait montré que les recherches sur Google sont la plupart du temps grotesques quand citées sans analyse sujettes à caution quand on ne prend pas la peine d'aller moins vite que la musique : "a*ré*oport", avec plus de 99000 résultats, bat largement votre "entre les mains de l'habitant / des indigènes"...
> 
> Sans rire — vous imaginez des Américains parler des Français en disant "les indigènes"...?
> Alors pourquoi le dites-vous, vous ?



J'ai trouvé chez Jean Giono, _la Chasse au bonheur_, "le Badaud", une utilisation du mot "indigène" pour désigner les Parisiens (par rapport à l'auteur lui-même) : 

 "Je ne vois pas de Parisiens mais je vois des gens façonnés par leur quartier, parfois leur rue [...], comme sont façonnés par leur province les provinciaux dont je suis. Je cherche pour m'en assurer* l'indigène *le moins caractéristique : par exemple ce commerçant de l'avenue Bolivar."

C'est publié chez Gallimard en 1988, page 189. L'éditeur précise que la plupart des textes du recueil "datent des années 1966-1970".



Logospreference-1 said:


> La motivation est de puiser dans les ressources de la langue pour aider Enoeno à trouver son mot ou sa formulation, et que nous y parvenions ou pas, cette discussion en vaut la peine.
> 
> Sans pousser à ces deux autres solutions, je tiens à les proposer :
> 
> 1) En considérant que substantiver n'est pas un crime en français, on pourrait parler des _inhospitaliers_, en posant que les populations et les personnes de partout dans le monde sont plus ou moins hospitalières : la crainte est envers celles qui peuvent s'avérer moins hospitalières, cela arrive.
> 
> 2) En tentant un renversement, parler tout simplement de la _crainte d'être un étranger_.
> 
> Complété : et sans y avoir pensé, une troisième solution vient de se présenter d'elle-même : _les gens de partout_.



J'ignorais que l'auteur du billet initial ne rencontrait que des gens peu enclins à l'hospitalité. Il me semble que le mot "inhospitaliers" ne contient pas l'idée que les personnes rencontrées puissent être _plus ou moins _hospitalières, mais tranche en faveur du manque de générosité envers l'étranger de passage. Evidemment, on peut étoffer la phrase en disant "entre les mains de personnes plus ou moins hospitalières".


----------



## Logospreference-1

Tout dépend comment le mot_ inhospitaliers_ est introduit : la crainte n'est que de rencontrer ici ou là des inhospitaliers, non pas de ne rencontrer partout que des inhospitaliers ; seuls les inhospitaliers sont à craindre. 

J'avais parlé de substantiver _inhospitalier_, mais à la réflexion je ne crois pas que le seul fait de ne pas rattacher un adjectif à un nom doive être assimilé à une substantivation, en considérant qu'en réalité on sous-entend simplement le nom de rattachement : les gens, les populations, etc.


----------

